# Dry ice Kief



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

Has anyone here tried making kief with the dry ice method?  I’ve watch a few YouTube’s on it and it doesn’t seem that hard. I’ve never had enough spare herb to play with it but I have two plants that were in my last grow (the Josie plants) that have buds buried in extra vegetation making it a pain in the a$$ to trim. I had trouble with this grow and had caused some of it if not all of it myself. Nevertheless, I managed to harvest one of the three plants for smoking (it’s on the drying rack I sampled yet) and the other two I decided to dry (as is) with minimal trimming and try to make some of that yummy looking pressed hash some of you make just to try it. The two plants are very sticky and have lots of trichomes so I thought they might be good candidates for the project. They also had a few aphids when I cut them. I’m hoping they will fall off in the dry process.
Maybe the dry ice method is not the best way. I watched I think @pute s process once on his thread about it. Maybe that way is better for some reason. It looks a lot messier but if it’s worth the difference I will try it. I have bags now


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Has anyone here tried making kief with the dry ice method?  I’ve watch a few YouTube’s on it and it doesn’t seem that hard. I’ve never had enough spare herb to play with it but I have two plants that were in my last grow (the Josie plants) that have buds buried in extra vegetation making it a pain in the a$$ to trim. I had trouble with this grow and had caused some of it if not all of it myself. Nevertheless, I managed to harvest one of the three plants for smoking (it’s on the drying rack I sampled yet) and the other two I decided to dry (as is) with minimal trimming and try to make some of that yummy looking pressed hash some of you make just to try it. The two plants are very sticky and have lots of trichomes so I thought they might be good candidates for the project. They also had a few aphids when I cut them. I’m hoping they will fall off in the dry process.
> Maybe the dry ice method is not the best way. I watched I think @pute s process once on his thread about it. Maybe that way is better for some reason. It looks a lot messier but if it’s worth the difference I will try it. I have bags now


All you need is one bag for dry ice. 220 micron bag does the trick. This is really a lot easier than making bubble hash.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> All you need is one bag for dry ice. 220 micron bag does the trick. This is really a lot easier than making bubble hash.


Will these bags work? One of them is a 220…


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

Yep, I use a 5 gallon bucket a 220 mesh screen and dry ice. Make sure you break your buds down really good before you start. I do three pulls. If you do more than that you start to get plant material it will be dark green instead of golden.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> Yep, I use a 5 gallon bucket a 220 mesh screen and dry ice. Make sure you break your buds down really good before you start. I do three pulls. If you do more than that you start to get plant material it will be dark green instead of golden.


So you catch the kief in the bucket? I only watched them collect it on a smooth table Then scrape it off with a card. Good clean dry bucket should be cleaner tho I would think…

same 220 mesh screen for all three pulls right?


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

You put the broken down dry ice in a bucket with your broken down bud.  Pull the mesh bag down over the bucket.....all the way down so the screen covers the top of the bucket evenly.  Then shake the bucket for 30 seconds or so and then turn it over and shake it out on a flat (glass) surface and shake it.  Boom.....kief.  Do this 3 times.  I use 5 or 6 lbs of dry ice and approximately 8 oz of sugar leaves and popcorn buds.  You should get an ample supply of kief.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> You put the broken down dry ice in a bucket with your broken down bud.  Pull the mesh bag down over the bucket.....all the way down so the screen covers the top of the bucket evenly.  Then shake the bucket for 30 seconds or so and then turn it over and shake it out on a flat (glass) surface and shake it.  Boom.....kief.  Do this 3 times.  I use 5 or 6 lbs of dry ice and approximately 8 oz of sugar leaves and popcorn buds.  You should get an ample supply of kief.


Great Pute. I’m looking forward to trying this. 
Maybe the buds should be a bit drier than I would want them for smoking? the plants are on my drying rack now. I’m giving them some extra flipping during the day since there are more leaves than my normal trimmed bud dry. They are drying nice but not ready and extra sticky still.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

Yep let them get good and dry


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

No one sells dry ice near me sucs


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

I get mine at the grocery store.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

Still picking peppers. I saw my neighbor run in the house when he saw me picking them. I don’t think he wants anymore


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> I get mine at the grocery store.


I saw where they sell it at my grocery store too


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

When you decide to do it let me know and I will help walk you through it. Purdy peppers.  My veggie garden is a distant memory.  Then there is always next year.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Still picking peppers. I saw my neighbor run in the house when he saw me picking them. I don’t think he wants anymore View attachment 312620


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I saw where they sell it at my grocery store too


Is it advertised or does one inquire?


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 3, 2022)

And what purpose does dry ice have other than making drugs LOL


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2022)

I have done dry ice keif/hash once. I found it a lot easier than bubble hash. I lost a whole batch of bubble once due to it not drying quickly enough. As pute said, don’t shake it too long or you will get some green in it(as I did when I tried it). Less clean up too.


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

Here are my peppers from last year.


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And what purpose does dry ice have other than making drugs LOL


Shipping meat to someone via the mail. I had an uncle in law that lived in the PRK. He'd always come up here to visit and buy a bunch of Kogel's hotdogs and take 'em back.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> When you decide to do it let me know and I will help walk you through it. Purdy peppers.  My veggie garden is a distant memory.  Then there is always next year.


I will Pute. Maybe a couple weeks for the weed to dry out good. Thanx again


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Is it advertised or does one inquire?


I happen to see a cooler at the front of the store that said dry ice a couple weeks ago.  I didn’t open it.  I’m assuming they have it but I guess I should ask next time I’m in there


----------



## Bubba (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> I get mine at the grocery store.


Yup, most groceries have dry Ice.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 3, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I happen to see a cooler at the front of the store that said dry ice a couple weeks ago.  I didn’t open it.  I’m assuming they have it but I guess I should ask next time I’m in there


The way mine looked like, I wasn't sure they were charging for it, but did not ask. I guess they get all sorts of stuff shipped with it?
Guess I'll ask next time. I guess you need to bring a cooler!

Bubba


----------



## pute (Nov 3, 2022)

I say I travel and eat out of hotel kitchenette's.  Dry ice evaporates and ice makes a mess in the cooler.  They give it to me in a sack. Has gotten a bit pricey....$2 lb here.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 3, 2022)

pute said:


> I say I travel and eat out of hotel kitchenette's.  Dry ice evaporates and ice makes a mess in the cooler.  They give it to me in a sack. Has gotten a bit pricey....$2 lb here.


$10/lb in Mass(last time I bought it) and you can’t buy it in grocery stores or even Walmart. People here must be as dumb as a box of rocks(so they don’t want dry ice in dimwitted hands). Going into a parking lot this morning, the automatic gate has a voice that says ‘please wait for the gate to open’…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> $10/lb in Mass(last time I bought it) and you can’t buy it in grocery stores or even Walmart. People here must be as dumb as a box of rocks(so they don’t want dry ice in dimwitted hands). Going into a parking lot this morning, the automatic gate has a voice that says ‘please wait for the gate to open’…


Must of had some that did not wait for the gate to open.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Must of had some that did not wait for the gate to open.


Same people who need a warning sign on a hair dryer telling them that it shouldn’t be used in a shower…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Same people who need a warning sign on a hair dryer telling them that it shouldn’t be used in a shower…


Yes or while sleeping


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

Sleeping. What the heck you doing with a hair dryer while your sleeping Sub.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sleeping. What the heck you doing with a hair dryer while your sleeping Sub.


I know but it was written in the booklet while driving and sleeping. Who does that to make it part of the instructions to a hair dryer…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Sleeping. What the heck you doing with a hair dryer while your sleeping Sub.


What the heck is someone doing in a shower with a hair dryer? I don’t have much hair but I know my hair continues to get wet in a shower! It is why I take a shower in the first place. Hair dryer engineers thought maybe, just maybe, there are a number of people dumb enough to not equate showering with their hair getting wet. Or more likely the lawyers came up with that little gem…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

Well my head is shaved so i dont need a hair dryer or a comb. 
After that i got hair from my beard to my toes. I look like chewbacca.


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2022)

I'm lost.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well my head is shaved so i dont need a hair dryer or a comb.


LOL. I ‘comb’ my hair with a towel…


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm lost.


We all are…


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

pute said:


> I'm lost.


Thats cause your old as dirt.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Same people who need a warning sign on a hair dryer telling them that it shouldn’t be used in a shower…


Why? Would solve some of the problems early


----------



## pute (Nov 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Why? Would solve some of the problems early


Shocking....


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Such a handsome dude


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Such a handsome dude


Almost as handsome as me LOL


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well my head is shaved so i dont need a hair dryer or a comb.
> After that i got hair from my beard to my toes. I look like chewbacca.


Mine is long and silver, but I've got a five head where I used to have a forehead.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Well my head is shaved so i dont need a hair dryer or a comb.
> After that i got hair from my beard to my toes. I look like chewbacca.


Thanx for that…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Mine is long and silver, but I've got a five head where I used to have a forehead.


Not going to comment sounds to perverted


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Suzzy cupcakes and Long dogg silver


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 4, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Suzzy cupcakes and Long dogg silver
> View attachment 312660


And that’s why you don’t get invited to the picnics anymore.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> And that’s why you don’t get invited to the picnics anymore.


Thats because the last time he went to a family reunion he was wearing a t-shirt that said " Second Cousins are fair game".


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 4, 2022)

You gonna leave a first cousin out? How rude!


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> You gonna leave a first cousin out? How rude!


Had 1 1st Cuz, we would have made beautiful babies
Our Fathers put a quick stop to that, she was shipped off to the old country never to be seen again.
She taught me the way of the French Kiss LOL


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

Dolly Parton said she lost her virginity to one of her cousins in a barn.  Wish i was her cousin.


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 4, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Dolly Parton said she lost her virginity to one of her cousins in a barn.  Wish i was her cousin.


Did she say it was pleasurable ?


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 4, 2022)

I didn't ask her ya fking stoner. I never kiss and tell.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 4, 2022)

Hippie420 said:


> Mine is long and silver, but I've got a five head where I used to have a forehead.


Yup the "receding" hair line. Better than an advancing hairline I always say.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2022)

Boy did we ever get off subject. Fking pothead's.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

I’m sure that making kief and growing old and cousin love somehow relate


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 5, 2022)

Yep. Those three things will get you ever time. Glad I ran outta cousins.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 5, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. Those three things will get you ever time. Glad I ran outta cousins.


I’m lucky, all my cousins are ugly


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 5, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m lucky, all my cousins are ugly


So a bag over their head and you won't even know LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

pute said:


> When you decide to do it let me know and I will help walk you through it. Purdy peppers.  My veggie garden is a distant memory.  Then there is always next year.


Ok @pute , I’m getting my stuff ready for the dry ice kief. I haven’t weighed the herb yet but there are three 1 gallon bags full. I have a couple oz more in the cookie jar if I need it.  They sell dry ice at my local grocery

edited: total weight including the ziplock bags just under 12 oz

1.  How far should I break it down before adding it to the bucket. These bags are mostly sugar leaf and popcorn buds and there are some pretty good buds form the Josie plants I put in there because they were such a pain to trim but the weed was really good maybe I should have taken more trim time…

2.  Can I do all this weed at one time. The bags are large and will fit over a 5 gallon bucket

3.   So the YouTube videos I watched on the subject usually use two different size bags, the first one to get the good stuf out, then run it thru a larger bag for the “less good stuff I guess with more plant matter”. You said above that you do the process three times with a 220 screen. I’m guessing that you just collect the kief from each shake session. How long do you shake it between each shake session if I’m describing it right…

I'm ready for my basic lesson if your sore hand is up to it…if not, just let me know when…


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 28, 2022)

All set and ready for c;lass
Where is professor putes


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

I finished some snowcaine hashish, square piece on top....

Where's pute? It's almost his smoking hour.
Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

Watched over by fierce guard cat.


----------



## Bubba (Nov 28, 2022)

Actually, she interrupted my after leaf mulch shower to let me know she is ready for her supper! 

Bubba


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> I finished some snowcaine hashish, square piece on top....
> 
> Where's pute? It's almost his smoking hour.
> Bubba


Nice


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 28, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Actually, she interrupted my after leaf mulch shower to let me know she is ready for her supper!
> 
> Bubba


My cats are demanding and require the bowl to be filled to the top…


----------



## pute (Nov 28, 2022)

Looks nummy.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

Good morning @pute  did you see my earlier post on this thread saying I was ready to do the dry ice kief thing?  Whenever you get some time please answer my couple of questions. I’m trying to prepare to do it within the next few days depending on schedule. Have a great day and a nice cup of coffee  I know you’re not a morning wake and bake so I’ll take your hit.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

Ok


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

Let me go down and check on the grow.....be right back.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

Ok I’m going on a dog walk. I’ll catch you later too


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 29, 2022)

Darn it Putes 
No one told me not to suck on dry ice


----------



## RosterMan (Nov 29, 2022)

Does pute catch his kief in the bucket or over a glass table when shaking


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

Remember, and don't let this confuse you.  Kief and bubble hash are processed different.  Dry ice is used for kief.  Everything is dry....no water involved. 

So, since you mentioned dry ice let's do kief..

I would use 6 to 8 oz of broken down sugar and and popcorn buds.  The more you break it down the better.  When sufficiently broken down put it into a 5 gallion bucket. Next, you will need 5 or  6lbs of dry ice...break it down into chunks about  2 to 3 inches in diameter.  Put it in the bucket as well.

Then,  pull your 220 mesh screen tightly down over the bucket making a tight fit screeching it across the bucket opening.  

Now, tumble the bucket gently for 30 seconds or so....... keeping the open end upright.....

Once done turn the bucket upside down and shake it gently over a large surface of glass.  Do this for 15 seconds or so.  You should get a copious amount of kief.  Scrape it into a pile using a credit card ot similar.  

Do this a total of 3 times.  Bingo....you are done.  It is dry an immediately ready to smoke. 

Make sure you clean the screen with a hose to un clog it for use the next time.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Does pute catch his kief in the bucket or over a glass table when shaking


I don’t have a glass table. I was thinking about putting some parchment paper down on my wood table to catch it. Or I have a big pan I could try but probably the parchment paper would work


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

That will work fine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

pute said:


> Remember, and don't let this confuse you.  Kief and bubble hash are processed different.  Dry ice is used for kief.  Everything is dry....no water involved.
> 
> So, since you mentioned dry ice let's do kief..
> 
> ...


Is there any difference in the three runs like is the first run better than the second With less plant matter or do I just mix it all up? I will be using it for smoking only…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

So I should do this in two batches. There is just under 12 oz including the zip lock bag weight


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

Yes if you put to much product in it could clog the screen....if you do two batches I would clean the screen between the pulls.


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

You are gonna have enough kief to get the Russian army high....ha ha....


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 29, 2022)

Thanx pute. I’m excited for my new project. I’ll take some pictures when I do it


----------



## pute (Nov 29, 2022)

The best kief will be golden.  And frankly I don't see much difference between the first and 3rd pull.  Bubble hash is different.


----------



## Bubba (Dec 1, 2022)

So what happened? Are you buried in a pile of kief or what?

Bubba


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 1, 2022)

Pute please send Kief to Weedhopper at BR549 Weedhop Texas. Ill be waiting to test and send the results.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

Hope she was not working with large amounts of dry ice in a small airtight room


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

pute said:


>


Haha haven’t started the project yet. Have a few things going on right now but soon.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Hope she was not working with large amounts of dry ice in a small airtight room


I plan to open a window in my dining room. I hope that’s enough


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I plan to open a window in my dining room. I hope that’s enough


I was joking but yes do it in a open room not air tight
It is not CO but CO2 and too much can be bad


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I was joking but yes do it in a open room not air tight
> It is not CO but CO2 and too much can be bad


I’ve never worked with dry ice before. The room is very large attached to my living room too.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

Thats fine


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

I did it!  So my weed was not as dry as I thought it was but the two 5 lb ice blocks were in the garage cooler. It took me a while to hand pre grind it and felt and smelled a lot of those sticky Josie buds I may should have dug out for smoking (it turned out to be really good weed (thanx big for the seeds). Anyway it looked like this in the bucket if my video works




Your browser is not able to display this video.





then I broke up the ice I realize the little maul was a little overkill but it was nice picking it up. I toted this thing around in my tool bag everyday as a marine machinist now 40 years later using it to make dry ice kief




the bag fit like a glove over my only 5 gallon bucket which was holding perfect ph water for my girls. Watered my houseplants with the good stuff.




now shaking that five pounds of ice and kief was no easy task. My abs got a good workout as I don’t shake that thing every day like that  By the end of the first batch, my back was aching pretty good and had to really get some gumption up to get thru the next batch. But I made it  I guess after seeing the first batch and looking forward to trying it and finishing the unplanned workout I got thru it. It was a fun project. My daughter gets the scraps for her edibles but it will be nice to enjoy some of it ourselves.








now how do I store it?
and what’s some fun stuff to do with it?

I put a little in a container And made a pellet out of this gadget I bought although I’m not sure I did it right. Anyway gave the container to the rolling machine the hubby and ask him to add some to that nice weed on the tray in our next Marley.
what do I do with the pellet I made? Smoke it in my glass pipe?
Thanks @pute for your great directions and to everyone else for their comments.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

Good job.  I think you should use a smaller hammer next time.....ha ha.


----------



## pute (Dec 1, 2022)

Sprinkle it over the top of a bowl.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

So this is what the pellet looks like. Does it look right? The kief sticks together really good. the gadget has a piece inside it that I’m not sure I had on the correct side of the pellet. Can I smoke this like hash?
edit please excuse my kief fingernails


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

pute said:


> Good job.  I think you should use a smaller hammer next time.....ha ha.


The hammer warmed me up for all that shaken’


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

Great Job as always


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Great Job as always


Thanks Roster new toys are always fun


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 1, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Thanks Roster new toys are always fun


That is what she said LOL


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 1, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> That is what she said LOL


Yes she did say that


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 1, 2022)

good job

we call those hash pucks….ive seen them as large as a hockey puck

we put the keef in a small nylon bag and then in some parchment paper and press in between heat plates with a 15 ton press and make rosin

we like dabs of fresh rosin



What is rosin?​Rosin, also called SHO (solventless hash oil) is a pure cannabis concentrate made without any solvents. What makes rosin unique is that it is the cleanest and purest type of concentrate. Rosin’s is created with no added chemicals; because of that, it is therefore healthier than other extracts as well as safer and quicker to make. Utilizing nothing other than heat and pressure, it is no wonder why it is becoming one of the most sought-after concentrates on the market today.




How rosin is made​The extraction and distillation method used in manufacturing rosin is a combination of applied heat and pressure. This is typically done with a device called a rosin press. Distillation is the process of heating and separating. In this case, the terpenes are isolated from the plant lipids and chlorophyll and the hydrocarbon is removed. With no residual hydrocarbon, bacteria and mold are neutralized. The terpenes are retained and make the rosin more flavorful. The process is implemented to adequately squeeze out cannabinoids and terpenes from marijuana flower, kief, or hash and transform them into a sap-like substance that is your final product, a full-melt, solventless hash oil.




How rosin is different from other extracts​Most extracts are produced by using some form of chemical solvents such as butane, propane, or alcohol. Even after purging, the products generally still have some residual solvent remaining. This can affect the coloring of the concentrate, most likely resulting in dark, diluted-looking dabs. Rosin is different because it is not extracted using any chemicals at all. Therefore, the final product will be 100% pure. It is a light amber color and looks much cleaner than BHO (butane hash oil) and other types of solvent-extracted substances. Rosin can also have much more potency, flavor, and yield than other extracts that are produced with solvents.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

I remember seeing someone use a curling iron or something similar to make rosin.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> So this is what the pellet looks like. Does it look right? The kief sticks together really good. the gadget has a piece inside it that I’m not sure I had on the correct side of the pellet. Can I smoke this like hash?
> edit please excuse my kief fingernails
> View attachment 314406


Good job. That is quite the nice pile of keif. I am able to crush my keif pucks up and sprinkle it onto bong bowls or into joints. I store mine in an airtight container in my freezer. My pucks are 2+ years old and still taste like nice hash and still knock me for a loop. 

It may be the lighting of the pictures but the keif appears to have a green tinge to it. That could be some leaf material that made it thru your screen. I have some green tinge on my keif too. I think that means I shook mine too long and started to pulverize the sugar leaves. I have seen pics of putes keif and it is golden. I am not sure how he does that but I am a bit jealous of his keif. I think you ground your up. I just broke mine up by hand but still has some green tinge so I don’t think that is the answer. Mine trim was bone dry when I made the keif. I could see dry trim pulverizing easier and breaking leaf material down small enough make it thru the screen. I used a 120 mesh screen when I made my keif but still got some greenery. I am not trying to be a wet blanket here. Maybe pute has some tips though to avoid the green. Even the greenish keif I have is killer stuff(and has that tasty hash flavor) so I am sure you will be happy with yours.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Good job. That is quite the nice pile of keif. I am able to crush my keif pucks up and sprinkle it onto bong bowls or into joints. I store mine in an airtight container in my freezer. My pucks are 2+ years old and still taste like nice hash and still knock me for a loop.
> 
> It may be the lighting of the pictures but the keif appears to have a green tinge to it. That could be some leaf material that made it thru your screen. I have some green tinge on my keif too. I think that means I shook mine too long and started to pulverize the sugar leaves. I have seen pics of putes keif and it is golden. I am not sure how he does that but I am a bit jealous of his keif. I think you ground your up. I just broke mine up by hand but still has some green tinge so I don’t think that is the answer. Mine trim was bone dry when I made the keif. I could see dry trim pulverizing easier and breaking leaf material down small enough make it thru the screen. I used a 120 mesh screen when I made my keif but still got some greenery. I am not trying to be a wet blanket here. Maybe pute has some tips though to avoid the green. Even the greenish keif I have is killer stuff(and has that tasty hash flavor) so I am sure you will be happy with yours.


Yes it does have some green tint. I followed pute‘s recipie but I did hand grind the stuff before as there were a lot of sticky buds in there this time because of those two Josie plants in the mix. That’s why I wanted to try this with all those buds in the mix. Didn’t want to waste it on edibles as I knew it was gonna be more potent as the Josie plant was really good. It smells really nice like the Josie plant. We tried it last night in a Marley which improved the taste and buzz so I’m happy with the results Even with the gold green tint, made our joint taste like the Josie. I did notice the third shake was a bit more greener than the first shake. I guess I could have kept them separate containers but didn’t see a need since we will smoke it all anyway.
 I’ve only made the one pellet but it stuck together really good. Probably this sticky buds in the mix. I guess I’ll make some more pellets but first want to YouTube it to make sure I’m doing it right. Don’t know which side of the pellet that coin doohickey thing in the gadget goes on.  I’ll see how that pellet smokes with a little pinch of herb in my little pipe  Maybe give some away for Christmas


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I remember seeing someone use a curling iron or something similar to make rosin.


That’s a good idea. Gonna look it up. I’ll bet it would work… would love to try some of that rosin


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> good job
> 
> we call those hash pucks….ive seen them as large as a hockey puck
> 
> ...



Thanks big. I learned a lot and am ready for the pop quiz. not really. Was fun making the kief although my back is feeling it a bit this morning. Makes my joint taste like the Josie joint which oh btw turned out to be a very nice plant and one of our favorites so far.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a good idea. Gonna look it up. I’ll bet it would work… would love to try some of that rosin


Save up for a resin press, or ask Santa for Christmas


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Save up for a resin press, or ask Santa for Christmas


Would like to try it first to make sure it would be worth it.  I looked them up they are pretty high dollar if I wouldn’t be using it much.  I don’t like a lot of steps or gadgets just to get high but I may find a way to simulate the process with something around the house just to try it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a good idea. Gonna look it up. I’ll bet it would work… would love to try some of that rosin


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Would like to try it first to make sure it would be worth it.  I looked them up they are pretty high dollar if I wouldn’t be using it much.  I don’t like a lot of steps or gadgets just to get high but I may find a way to simulate the process with something around the house just to try it.


Maybe get a group of friends together and buy one to be shared between you , 
You have it for a month then pass it on to the next member , and so on....................


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

The Hair Straightener Experiment – How to Make Homemade Rosin - Extraction Magazine
					

With the rise of legal cannabis offerings around the country, and even the world, we’ve all been a bit spoiled by having easy access to many of our favorite products. But as lockdown life forces many of us to get creative with our buying purchases alongside a growing resurgence in good old DIY...




					extractionmagazine.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Maybe get a group of friends together and buy one to be shared between you ,
> You have it for a month then pass it on to the next member , and so on....................


That’s a good idea, you wanna go first?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> The Hair Straightener Experiment – How to Make Homemade Rosin - Extraction Magazine
> 
> 
> With the rise of legal cannabis offerings around the country, and even the world, we’ve all been a bit spoiled by having easy access to many of our favorite products. But as lockdown life forces many of us to get creative with our buying purchases alongside a growing resurgence in good old DIY...
> ...


I will definitely try this. Do you think it would work better with the powder stuff or a pellet?


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> That’s a good idea, you wanna go first?


I would do it in a heart beat


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> I would do it in a heart beat
> But I know as well as you how people feel about me .


I only know how I feel about you. I don’t much care what people think anymore. I got over that with age


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I only know how I feel about you. I don’t much care what people think anymore. I got over that with age



Thks


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I only know how I feel about you. I don’t much care what people think anymore. I got over that with age


It's more than just thinking


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I will definitely try this. Do you think it would work better with the powder stuff or a pellet?


Yrs ago My buddy made some good rosin using the hair straightener
He also use wood working quick clamps that could be ratcheted tight by squeezing them for more squeeze out power.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I will definitely try this. Do you think it would work better with the powder stuff or a pellet?


I bet the kief would work even better.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

He used clamps to avoid breaking the hir tools handles
Worked good but the amounts were small








						How to | DIY Rosin - Stoner Magazine
					

Solventless cannabis rosin creation techniques are all the rage for at-home marijuana enthusiasts and for good reason: It’s simple to make using equipment you




					stonermag.com


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> It's more than just thinking


sorry to hear that. Hope it gets straightened out whatever you are talking about as I’ve only experienced good on this site but as you I don’t trust just anyone…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> I bet the kief would work even better.


Absolutely the rosin is in the trichs and all the plant matter is removed already
So it would all be rosin.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Yes it does have some green tint. I followed pute‘s recipie but I did hand grind the stuff before as there were a lot of sticky buds in there this time because of those two Josie plants in the mix. That’s why I wanted to try this with all those buds in the mix. Didn’t want to waste it on edibles as I knew it was gonna be more potent as the Josie plant was really good. It smells really nice like the Josie plant. We tried it last night in a Marley which improved the taste and buzz so I’m happy with the results Even with the gold green tint, made our joint taste like the Josie. I did notice the third shake was a bit more greener than the first shake. I guess I could have kept them separate containers but didn’t see a need since we will smoke it all anyway.
> I’ve only made the one pellet but it stuck together really good. Probably this sticky buds in the mix. I guess I’ll make some more pellets but first want to YouTube it to make sure I’m doing it right. Don’t know which side of the pellet that coin doohickey thing in the gadget goes on.  I’ll see how that pellet smokes with a little pinch of herb in my little pipe  Maybe give some away for Christmas


If your press is like mine, the coin thingy goes on the top so you can use it as a ram to push the puck out of the tube after unscrewing the bottom cap. I think I tried it both ways and may have fk’d up the threads when the coin wasn’t between the keif and the press interface. I think the coin allows the press interface to move more freely so it doesn’t bind up(maybe?). I didn’t mean to sound harsh. That keif looks nice. 

And the leftovers you are giving to your daughter for edibles will work too. I cooked my leftovers up(about 2 years later) and the brownies I made with them are strong. A bit too strong. A nibble and I am trashed.

These are my pucks. A bit green too…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> sorry to hear that. Hope it gets straightened out whatever you are talking about as I’ve only experienced good on this site but as you I don’t trust just anyone…


Maybe a Hair Straightener would Help


----------



## pute (Dec 2, 2022)

I noticed this yesterday and Fogey mentioned it... regarding the green.  Looks like you have plant material in it. 

This could be caused my a few things.  First, you might have ground  down your leaves to fine although the video looks fine.

Nest, you could have shaken the bucket to hard forcing plant material through the screen. 

To many pulls.

And finally the screen isn't the right size.  220 microns is what I use.


Like fogey also suggested it could be the light as well.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

pute said:


> I noticed this yesterday and Fogey mentioned it... regarding the green.  Looks like you have plant material in it.
> 
> This could be caused my a few things.  First, you might have ground  down your leaves to fine although the video links fine.
> 
> ...


Could be the starting grind down for sure as there were a lot of sticky buds this time and i wanted to make sure I got as much as I could.
only did three runs with about 30-45 seconds each. Used a 220 bag as you suggested. May have shaken to hard I’m not sure…
probably so as I can still feel it today on my back. That 5lb bucket  got heavy…
I did notice that the 3rd run was a bit greener. Still I’m ok with it. I’m just smoking it with weed and didn’t notice anything harsh just made the joint taste better and defiantly a better buzz. I’m sure from those Josie buds in the mix.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 2, 2022)

Every day. I look in the mirror and I keep getting better looking.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Every day. I look in the mirror and I keep getting better looking.


God makes our eyes go bad at this age for just that reason, so we look better each day we look in the mirror


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 2, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> God makes our eyes go bad at this age for just that reason, so we look better each day we look in the mirror


And why we all go senile in the end


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> And why we all go senile in the end


Yes I try to be myself at all times so when I go senile they can say she was always like that…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> If your press is like mine, the coin thingy goes on the top so you can use it as a ram to push the puck out of the tube after unscrewing the bottom cap. I think I tried it both ways and may have fk’d up the threads when the coin wasn’t between the keif and the press interface. I think the coin allows the press interface to move more freely so it doesn’t bind up(maybe?). I didn’t mean to sound harsh. That keif looks nice.
> 
> And the leftovers you are giving to your daughter for edibles will work too. I cooked my leftovers up(about 2 years later) and the brownies I made with them are strong. A bit too strong. A nibble and I am trashed.
> 
> ...


My feelings are not hurt Fogey. I’m ok with the greenish tint and I’ve noticed that the joint burns longer and is kinda like a cigar burns with a nice cherry.  I doubt I would notice the difference in the golden and greenish tint.  Thank for explaining the coin thingy. Actually I didn’t even know it was in there till I took the puck out and it came out with the puck. Your pucks look good too


----------

